# fix a chair seat in a sitting trot and canter



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Goodbye13lueSky said:


> how do I do it? :\ I don't have the issue posting or walking. It's also especially worse bareback. My balance bareback is fine to stay on, but I lean my whole self back. I guess cause I bounce less when I sit on the squishy part of my butt instead of my seat bones. Who else has this problem and how are you fixing it? :shock:


I would focus on getting out of the chair seat in the saddle before worrying about bareback. Lots of standing in stirrups, two point, posting at the walk, sitting two beats and posting two beats at the trot and even posting at the canter will help. You want your leg to come back underneath you and it has to come back in order for you to stand in the stirrups which is why those things will help. =)


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

The issue might not be due to you, it could be because of your saddle. Perhaps your saddle is not aiding your position, but instead hindering it. 

Do you have pictures? Video's?


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

I really don't have the problem in the saddle, except cantering sometimes and not nearly so bad. Posting I have no issue. I'm just not sure how to go about getting my body into the correct position and keeping it there. Like, what exercises or mental images would help me from bouncing around when I sit upright? It's more of an entire leaning back (everything still in a line, but leaned back).

My only bareback pictures are awful (dark and blurry) So here is a video as well. Also not the greatest, but you can get an idea I think.
Good look at trot at 1:20 and canter at 5:55ish...If you feel like watching the whole thing, good luck. It's boring because I didn't even know when I was in the frame.


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

also, how do you post at a canter?


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Goodbye13lueSky said:


> also, how do you post at a canter?


Same way you post at the trot. It will feel weird to you but I assure you that it works for bringing that leg back. It also keeps you from slamming on their backs which will encourage them to stretch down, come underneath themselves and lighten up in the back. I have to do this with the nervous nelly TB that I ride because when he gets in this tense, stiff mode I have a hard time relaxing too!

If you are looking for mental images, the one that works for me is from centered riding. Picture yourself as a bottom-heavy doll, the kind that never really falls over when you push it. (I wonder if they still make those?) She also says to imagine your legs as roots of a tree and your body from the hip up is the trunk and branches. Grow up as much as you grow down. 

Mieventer may be on to something though..... I'm not very knowledgeable with saddle fitting.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Your need to get your butt under yourself...if it makes any sense, it looks like your rdy to pop off your horse at any moment lol like a rocket. 

Grip with your legs, toes in, stop pointing them out like wings, legs longish like dressage, and tuck your buttcheeks under like its a sandbag and all your weight is there ( takes practice, dont get disillusioned hun!). Don't try posting trot w/o saddle or stirrups until you can get sitting trot done properly. Once you have that in the bag posting trot will be a breeze. Your hands btw look nice and light, just keep them in the proper position, your not playing piano lol 

Maybe get some time in with a really good instructor to go over the basics until it's second nature to you?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sky,

I think I responded to the other video you had of you in the arena. To be honest, you ride pretty well. When bareback it is harder to keep your hands independent of your seat, but heck , eveyong has that difficulty . You do pretty darn well. In the saddle, you just need to relax that lower leg and YOU"LL BE FINE! What a nice horse to learn on.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

im with everyone else, but i also think your saddle isnt doing you any favours.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Don't worry yourself about bareback, I think just about everyone ends up with a slight chair seat bareback! 

As for in a saddle, I would work a lot of 2 point. So start by using 2 point at walk, when you feel comfortable, start to trot, then canter. 2-point forces your lower leg to stablise or you will fall off! Once the lower leg is solid the rest of your body will follow. 

When you can ride 2-point easily, instead of leaning forward, start trying to do it standing straight up. It's **** hard!!! I've been practicing for years and still struggle when on a different horse, but hell does it work at stabilising your lower leg, engaging your core and keeping you upright. Once you're really good at riding standing in your stirrups keeping totally upright, gently bring yourself back into the saddle. You'll find that you automatically stay more upright and rely less on leaning back to keep you in balance .


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

Tinyliny-thanks! It's really bareback I'm trying to sit a little deeper with. I know I don't have the problem in the saddle really (some minor adjustments here and there but over all is good)

Silverspur- The saddle may me too big. Okay it IS too big. But I'm stuck with it. It's comfy, fits him, and I don't think It gives me any big issues. 

Katze-Yes I know it looks that way haha! Funny thing is I feel absolutely fine and have had no problems falling off lol I've galloped and jumped bales of hay that way, he's spooked, I didn't even know I did it till I saw pictures. 

Shasta1981- Oh dear :shock: wish me luck figuring that one out! Off to youtube for videos..


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

id say lots of no stirrup work. that saddle also looks to be an AP which is notorious for putting people in a chair seat and even posting if you shortened your stirrups and your leg followed the front of the flap you would end up in a chair seat again.

as for bareback (and in general) you are behind the motion of the horse. that means if the horse were to spook or shy at something you would be more likely to come off.

chck out sally swift's books/theories on centered riding - even bareback that will help you a ton. you can still sit on your butt (sitting on yoru pelvic bones/crotch is never correct anyway) and soften your midsection while closing your hip angle a hare to keep you more centered and as such moving with rather than behind the horse's center of gravity.

good luck


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Goodbye13lueSky said:


> Shasta1981- Oh dear :shock: wish me luck figuring that one out! Off to youtube for videos..


lol. I didn't mean to confuse you. Do you have a trainer? Ask her about posting at the canter.


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

I do but don't work much with canter with her horses. I canter on my lease horse. Meh, I'll figure it out haha.


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

Goodbye13lueSky said:


> Silverspur- The saddle may me too big. Okay it IS too big. But I'm stuck with it. It's comfy, fits him, and I don't think It gives me any big issues.



its great that it fits him, but i do believe that a big part of the problem is the saddle. because it is too big(you seem lost in it), you are sitting further away from the stirrup bars, and this will cause a chair seat. i can see in the photos you are forcing your lower leg back, and when you ride it can tip you forward and feel a little unbalanced.


----------



## Goodbye13lueSky (Sep 22, 2009)

I am stuck with it though, and still growing. Wider at least. I don't expect my butt to stay this small. I don't have the money to buy a new one. If I force my leg back, I don't notice. That is how I am comfortably in that saddle.


----------

